# [Laberthread] WoW und seine Macken!



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

Hey leute!
Da anscheinend heute der neue reiter mmoga´s dazugekommen ist, und ich ihm etwas leben einhauchen will, erstmal ein thread für unsere WoW Süchtler 
Habe auch gespielt, aus geld und zeitgründen verkaufe ich meinen Account nun... möge er in frieden weiterleben...
Mit Cata ist WoW einfach nurnoch kacke geworden, und jetzt kommen die Pandas -.- 
Wie ist eure meinung?


----------



## poisoniC (29. November 2011)

Habe ein sehr erfolgreiches und schönes ende mit meiner gilde zum ende von wotlk gehabt. Lk 25 hero wipen, das waren noch zeiten  cata hab ich erst 2 monate nach release mal getestet. Habe aber nach 1 monat wieder aufgehört. 
Es war eine schöne zeit und ich denke auch gern zurück. Aber ich sehne micht nicht zurück. Ich bin los von dem spiel.


----------



## Fexzz (29. November 2011)

Die Macken von WoW? Dass man, um erfolgreich zu raiden, mehr Zeit ins farmen als ins eigentliche spielen stecken muss. Das nervt. War auch der Grund, weshalb ich aufgehört habe, zu spielen.


----------



## poisoniC (29. November 2011)

Farmen = spielen. Das gehört einfach dazu. Aber das ist ja ein alt bekanntes thema, was immer von 2 seiten betrachtet wird. Ich jedenfalls habe nie viel gefarmt. Ich hatte nur herstellende berufe und war eher der händler/reseller im auktionshaus. Das war für mich lukrativer als stundenlanges farmen. Hat sich auch gelohnt. Damals mit 2 chars am goldcap gewesen. Und irgendwann hat man es nur noch aus spaß gemacht. Und das war für mich der reiz dieses spiel zu spielen. Es hat mir spaß gemacht. Klar gab es auch momente der frustration in raids, beim loot, beim wipen etc. Aber das gehört einfach dazu. Zu jedem spiel, wie ich finde.


----------



## Baer.nap (29. November 2011)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Die Macken von WoW? Dass man, um erfolgreich zu raiden, mehr Zeit ins farmen als ins eigentliche spielen stecken muss. Das nervt. War auch der Grund, weshalb ich aufgehört habe, zu spielen.


 
schmarn ich hab 6 jahre geraidet und hatte immer unmengen an gold.... und das obwohl wir 5-7 raidtage hatten "zumindest solang bis der content clear war danach meist in 1-2 tagen abgefarmt...."
auch mit den berufen der jeweiligen chars macht man schon passiv 2-3k gold am tag...

Warum ich aufgehört hab? Es wurde irgendwann fad


----------



## Fexzz (29. November 2011)

Ach Gold, wer redet von Gold? Es geht um diese ganzen verkackten Dailys und sonstwas. Berufe-Dailys, Ruf-Dailys und blablabla. Früher, in Classic, hatte das ganze ja noch Sinn imo, aber heute, da machste Wochenlang Dailys um dann irgendeine ranzige Kopf oder sonstwas verzauberung zu bekommen.


----------



## Jimini (30. November 2011)

Achja, WoW...gestern habe ich nochmal alte Screenshots durchgeschaut, das war schon eine schöne Zeit. Am tollsten war es in Burning Crusade und am Anfang von Lich King, aber nach dem Implementieren von PdK und PdoK wurde das Spiel entgültig Routine. Equipwertungen und so ein Mist, jeder Honk lief komplett lila rum. Das ist meiner Meinung nach das eigentliche Problem bei WoW - es wird immer mehr Content generiert, der immer schneller abgefarmt wird. Wie lange hat es früher gedauert, bis der Content clear war? Das brauchte mitunter MONATE. Heute werden seelenlose Farminstanzen à la PdK / PdoK aus dem Boden gestampft, um auch noch dem letzten Casual da draußen seine Epics vor die Füße zu werfen. Ulduar war für mich die letzte, wirklich schön gemachte Instanz, danach habe ich nur noch meine 8 Twinks hochgezogen und dann aufgehört. Manchmal denke ich noch drüber nach, irgendwann mal wieder anzufangen, aber ich weiß jetzt schon, dass ich nach einer halben Stunde entnervt offline gehen würde. Die schönsten Momente waren die ersten Monate, und sowas bekommt man leider nicht mehr zurück.

MfG Jimini


----------



## almfeg (1. Dezember 2011)

Momentan hab ich überhaupt keine lust mehr auf WoW das letzte mal Wirklich aktiv PVE gemacht hab ich in BC und Wotlk dann n mix aus pve&pvp und mit cata nur noch pvp, allerdings mag ich keine arena, gute Rated bg stammgruppen gibts auf meinem server nicht und random BG's sind einfach zu frustrierend

von daher denk ich das ich mit MoP zwar reinschauen werde aber denke dann wirds mit WoW gewesen sein für mich, war zumindest ne sehr schöne zeit


----------



## Baer.nap (1. Dezember 2011)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ach Gold, wer redet von Gold? Es geht um diese ganzen verkackten Dailys und sonstwas. Berufe-Dailys, Ruf-Dailys und blablabla. Früher, in Classic, hatte das ganze ja noch Sinn imo, aber heute, da machste Wochenlang Dailys um dann irgendeine ranzige Kopf oder sonstwas verzauberung zu bekommen.



die verzauberungen haste in ein paar tagen durch  und ansonst brauchste es doch nicht außer du wilst achievements machen


----------



## Fexzz (1. Dezember 2011)

Naja, hab heute mal die neuen 5er Inis gemacht. sind zwar nicht super fordernd, aber Story und Gameplay mäßig find ich sie echt gelungen.


----------

